# Accountable Kids



## Scott (Jul 15, 2008)

I wanted to pass along a recommendation for a program to motivate younger kids to do chores. We have been using the Accountable Kids program for a few weeks now and it is working really well. We have kids aged 4, 7, and 9. 

We had tried all sorts of things to get the kids to do their chores in a timely way without the parents having the nag them. Nothing worked well. At least one of our kids is extremely absent minded and has a hard time keeping track of his chores. 

Anyway, they picked up on this immediately. It has really streamlined their chores. Where we used to have ask or confirm about specific chores, they now do them themselves without asking or, at most, we just ask "did you finish your evening chores."

The 4 and 7 year olds have really taken to it and like it. The 9 year is ok with it, but he is the one who needed it least anyway. 

Anyway, you might want to check it out. And no, I don't get a commission.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

joshua said:


> My dad used both visual aids and hands on training to motivate me.



That doubled as the chore-motivator AND the anti-drug!


----------

